# Your own house, with your own yard. Or not.



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Money doesnt matter?

Well, then a penthouse in the 1st district of Vienna with a roof garden...
If money is an issue, I'd like to find an appartment in a historical building (there are lots for reasonable prices as well), one with a nice inner courtyard with a bit of green. 
Or perhaps one of the nice pubilc subsidized homes where many other families are to be found, if the former options dont work out.


----------



## steric (Aug 3, 2007)

PresidentBjork said:


>


^^ this would have to be my choice, logical density, and with back yards designed to get enough sun so they can be used as food producing gardens, rather than a small shady patio, a front lawn I have to mow, and two side yards only big enough to store the trash cans.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

the 4th one is acceptable to me, the rest? no thanks.
however if ihave money i prefer something like this:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Randwicked said:


> That's nice to see, BJB, but is there some American law against having less than a 3 mile drive between your door and the shop, even if it's right over your back fence? My local shop is 10 seconds walk from my front door, and my street has _trees_ and footpaths.


Not really, my neighborhood is the same way. In fact...there is a grocery store downstairs at street level. 

Then again, I live in a urban area that was developed before the car was invented...not a suburb.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

The problem with this type of question is that it's presented as an "either or", instead of offering people realistic choices. It's a pretty common tactic; someone says, "So u don't like this extreme? Well would u prefer this [opposite extreme option] better?

There r a lot of people who would like a more interesting an effecient nabe than the first example, but would like more space than shown in the second examples. And there's no reason they shouldn't be able to have that - there r plenty of reasonably dense areas containing both attached and non-attached homes that r reasonably spacious (and there could be a lot more).


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

To give you an example of what I talked about above.

If money plays no role, I would live in a home like that:










My own garden, a large home. Ok this one in the picture has a swimming pool as well, but I am not sure I would need something like that.... anway.

Apart from that, this Penthouse is located in the city center with the Viennese State Opera, tons of museums, theaters, coffee houses, shops, parcs, federal and states buildings, headquarters, pubs etc in walking distance. But also a good infrastructure for kids and families. Not to forget a superior PT connection.

....


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

I prefer an apartment. Maybe 'cause I'm lazy, but I don't like to do gardening and stuff like that.


----------

